# "Interesting" SB on ebay



## ScrapMetal (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope this doesn't belong to anyone on this site.  I doubt it or I wouldn't post it...

Antique Belt Driven Lathe Made by South Bend Lathe Works

He claims that the listing is "not a joke".  I beg to differ.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Andre (Nov 25, 2014)

Why a joke? It had to be taken apart to move most likely.

South bend made their deep swing series with a compound riser for turning axles with wheels and tires still mounted. I doubt this was one of them but it's of the same style.

The lathe is no joke, but the price sure it. (does have a nice long bed though)


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 25, 2014)

I suggest that the price is a bit optimistic.  It may have some value, but I don't think that much.:nuts:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 26, 2014)

Andre said:


> The lathe is no joke, but the price sure it. (does have a nice long bed though)



The condition and price were what I was alluding to.  It's a real shame it wasn't taken better care of.

-Ron


----------



## martik777 (Nov 26, 2014)

In the item description it says “Lathe was being used but needed room in the shop and acquired a smaller lathe.” Used for what? A bird bath lol


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 26, 2014)

At least they kept the moving parts inside...  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## compsurge (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm sure Evaporust will shine that right up!


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 28, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> I hope this doesn't belong to anyone on this site.  I doubt it or I wouldn't post it...
> 
> Antique Belt Driven Lathe Made by South Bend Lathe Works
> 
> ...



It is a shame the bed wasn't covered.  At least a thick coat of grease on the ways would have helped.


----------



## Andre (Nov 28, 2014)

Doing some research on my personal SB, I came across something from L.co.uk mentioning a "blocking" kit tht south bend sold, and let you raise up the headstock, tailstock, and compound to increase the lathe's swing. This was most likely not a stock retrofit.


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 28, 2014)

What a shame to see that old girl girl torn down like that.

I have a Le-blond of similar vintage - 16" x 120". First lathe I ever bought, about 1978. I keep her warm and dry in my barn. First use in years was to build this custom strawberry plant digger. Not often you need a ten foot bed, but nothing else will do when you do need it.


----------



## Hardly (Nov 28, 2014)

For the price he is asking I got a chuckle from the listing where he wrote that it could be... "an economical lathe for someone needing the longer bed for their work". Maybe somewhere there is a description of "economical" that I'm not aware of. Kind of disgusting that he showed no respect for it by letting it just set out to rust and decay.


----------

